# I'm so frustrated!!!



## ashleynapier (Sep 26, 2010)

I have been searching for TWO YEARS to snag ANY kind of an administrative health care job, and I've gotten absolutely nowhere. In the past two years, I can count on one hand how many interviews I've gotten. I need a job, and I just don't know what to do anymore. I've tried applying for everything from front desk/receptionist to actual coding positions. I search multiple hospitals, search engines, and craigslist daily.

Unfortunately, since I do have kids I need to support and bills I need to pay (ex is out of the question!), I can't take on a starting pay that's too low. I understand that may be holding me back some, but those are things I can't do anything about. I'm already living at my moms house, without having to pay rent, and I'm still having trouble making ends meet. The lowest I believe I'm able to take is $12/hr (and really, even that is crap these days!). 

If anyone in the Phoenix-metro area can help or knows of any employers looking to hire, PLEASE let me know! I'm more than willing to pass on my resume if need be. I'd really like to find a medical records position, and I know that if given the opportunity I can excel at it.


----------



## emmieg1@yahoo.com (Oct 6, 2010)

*Coding jobs*

Hi Ashley

When I do my search, I always get so many job openings for coders for CPC-A in chandler,Phoenix, Mesa, Scottsdale. You must be missing them. If you like I will be happy to forward them to you. You can e-mail me at emmieg1@yahoo.com and put in the subject box Phoenix CPC-A jobs and I will add your email in my contacts. As soon as I see one I wil send it to you.

Good Luck

Emmie Gouvisis CPC-A


----------

